# Maids Agencies or Maid



## KamiKami (May 16, 2014)

Hi me and my wife are moving soon and were interested to know how easy it is to get a maid in Abu dhabi ?

Are there any maid agencies we can use and how much is hourly rate for maid in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes there are maid agencies. We can't give you links, but you can use a search engine to find them.


----------

